# How much food do you buy a month?



## DFrancis1 (Sep 6, 2005)

I swear Rex (7 months) is gonna eat us into the poor house. I've never seen a dog eat like him. I honestly didn't notice it right away, my hubby has been having health problems (had a heart attack) and Rex's training and supervision has been lacking on my part.  We have a 4 yr old lab too and we've been going through a 30lb bag of food in a week! Is that normal, or have my past dogs just been lighter eaters? I think it's excessive, so I started measuring out what he was eating....6-8 cups a day (2 cup scoop - 2 scoops 2x a day)!  That's more than double what he should be getting, right? Oh, and he's not overweight, he gets LOTS of exercise, if anything he seems to be a normal looking "lanky" boy right now. Last vet appointment just a few months ago when he got fixed, he weighed 70lbs. But he's built bigger than any other GSD I've had. We call him Mr. Monster Paws! He's literally his father's size...now, just skinnier. 
Any suggestions on how to rein this in?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

If he's active and working off the calories he's taking in, that's normal. I've heard of active dogs his age literally eating as much as 10 cups a day and burning through the calories.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

What kind of kibble is he on? A lot of time if they're eating a lower quality kibble they will have to eat more of it. My 10 month old is on raw now because he never did very well on kibble but when he was on it he only ate 3 cups a day. The kibble he'd been on were Fromm and Orijen... Certainly an active pup will burn a lot of calories and might need more food while they're growing but what they're eating can play a part to.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

The quality of food and activity level will do it. When my pup was active in SAR training, it wasn't unusual to plow through 5 or 6 cups of food a day. Switching to a high quality food dropped that to between 3 and 4 even with active training. 

I will admit, IMHO, 30 lbs in a week seems like a lot of food...15lbs per dog. Could it be your pups have no "food filter" and would eat as much as you would put in front of them? I have a Pom like that; she will eat until she's sick...then keep eating like nothing happened. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

That's another thing too, just because they act hungry doesn't mean they should eat whenever they beg... One of my dogs is the same as above, she'll eat till she's sick. 70lbs is awful big for a 7 month old, you want them growing slowly, if they grow too fast it can be rough on their joints and they can get pano. Though some dogs are just bigger but he doesn't nessecarily need to eat every time he acts hungry though I know it can be hard to resist.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a bag of food cost $59.00 to $89.00 for 4 to 6 weeks use. can
food is $1.69 to $2.79. the prices vary on the food because
i'm always switching brands. i also feed raw ground beef,
fowl, fish and fruit. i feed my dog 1 cup in the am and 1 cup
in the pm. normally his kibble has a topping.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

We have two puppies. One is six months old, one is three. They both get around 3 cups a day. The young girl is about to get more, while the older guy is about to get less. They are both very active, and very healthy. We feed them Go! Fit and Free. Its $80/25lbs bag. Lasts between 10-14 days. I haven't actually calculated.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have four dogs and I buy a 30 pound of one flavor and a 40 pound bag of another. That lasts me right about a month. I pay about $110 per month for food.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

One 26lb bag a month (Fromm Four Star grain free line), I go through 4-4.5 cups a day between both dogs


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I have a 8 month old female and she is on GO! Sensitivity a 28lb bag was lasting around a month but now instead of lasting her nearly 4 weeks its lasting around 3 weeks. She was getting 2.5 cups a day to 3 cups a day but we are now doing SAR training every other day as well as our regular training and up to 3 hours of walking a day (no less tan 2 hours of walking) plus going to friends places to play with their dogs so she has been REALLY active and the SAR training burns A LOT of energy so she is now eating 5 cups a day. Every month Im paying roughly $125+ a month for food as she also gets toppers such as natural yogurt, eggs, a little bit of raw meat, and pumpkin and sweet potato.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

One bag of 30lb TOTW normally lasts me six werks. Its $53 at my local feed store.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

30lb bag of TOTW between 2 dogs + aprox 35lbs of raw meat will last me a month. (My GSD is / was underweight still trying to gain) 

So 50 for the TOTW and 75 for the raw aprox (give or take depending on what I am able to get or already have) $125-150 a month


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

I buy about 120lbs of food and spend about $94 on kibble. I also feed raw a few times a week. Thats about another 30lbs of food for $20. So I get 150 lbs of food and spend around $120. I actually never really thought about it lol.


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

My pup is currently 9 months old and goes through 24 lbs. a month ($55/bag). I switched him over to Grain-Free Avoderm Salmon and Rice Meal All Life Stage Food, which he eats twice a day (2.5cups per feeding). The food is quite small, which is why I don't use as much. He was eating about 50 lbs. of food a month when I had him on the regular Avoderm. I switched due to him starting to get diarrhea all of a sudden when he ate it. Sometimes I give him the Grain-Free canned mixed in too. Though the Grain-Free cost more money per bag, it last longer and is a healthier choice for my pup.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

48 pound 5 month old GSD pup , 90 pound boxer/hound mix , 130 pound Mastiff..one 30 pound bag of TOTW lasts about a week. 60 bucks at my local holistic pet store.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

28lb bag of acana lasts a little over a month -$70 , raw a little bit every day is probs $20 ish


----------

